# Community > Resource Library >  VICTIM OR VILLAIN

## Scribe

THE NEW ZEALAND STORY OF THE BRUSHTAIL POSSUM

The story of Mr Possum.
Since its first release in 1837 into the forested hills behind Riverton, the possum has become a villain and a resource. Travel a poison line with veteran possum trapper Murray McIntosh still catching possums in his eighties and Bruce Dawson who has turned a pest into a resource. Learn about the controversy of 1080 and the endless bureaucracy affecting possum trappers. Join DOC scientist Josh Kemp as he explains the battle to save the birds.

By SOUTH COAST PRODUCTIONS.

A well balanced view on how we have ended up where we are. Scribe helped in the making of it.

 I will send my copy to anyone that wants to look at it and they can pass it on to whoever that wants to watch it.

----------


## Gapped axe

> THE NEW ZEALAND STORY OF THE BRUSHTAIL POSSUM
> 
> The story of Mr Possum.
> Since its first release in 1837 into the forested hills behind Riverton, the possum has become a villain and a resource. Travel a poison line with veteran possum trapper Murray McIntosh still catching possums in his eighties and Bruce Dawson who has turned a pest into a resource. Learn about the controversy of 1080 and the endless bureaucracy affecting possum trappers. Join DOC scientist Josh Kemp as he explains the battle to save the birds.
> 
> By SOUTH COAST PRODUCTIONS.
> 
> A well balanced view on how we have ended up where we are. Scribe helped in the making of it.
> 
>  I will send my copy to anyone that wants to look at it and they can pass it on to whoever that wants to watch it.


 I'm keen Scribe will PM you

----------


## BobGibson

I,m also keen for a look at it.
Please PM me to see how we can arrange it

----------


## Scribe

> I,m also keen for a look at it.
> Please PM me to see how we can arrange it


I will get Gapped Axe to forward to you when finished Bob.

Anyone who wants to view just put your hand up on this thread.

----------


## kawekakid

When you are finish im in to view

----------


## jakewire

I'd like a look as well thanks.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would like a read also please.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## stingray

I'll pick it up from Veitnamcam's pad once he's done. Also cheers for sharing!

----------


## Scribe

> I would like a read also please.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



I should have been a bit clearer in the first Post Cam....This is a DVD.... They do good work South Coast Productions

And yeah you all can have a watch.

Gapped Axe will have it by Monday.

----------


## Moutere

> I'll pick it up from Veitnamcam's pad once he's done. Also cheers for sharing!


Might I suggest a general Nelson viewing to save on handling, I don't have a DVD player.... but can provide beer to an accommodating local.
Good on you Scribe.

----------


## Dundee

Be keen for a look also once those Southerners are finished. :Thumbsup:  Still got three hunting books to read. :ORLY: 

Slow reader when there is a screen in front of me. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scribe

> Be keen for a look also once those Southerners are finished. Still got three hunting books to read.
> 
> Slow reader when there is a screen in front of me.


Okay Dundee. Rushey wants to have a look after you have finished. Will you look after that?

----------


## Dundee

> Okay Dundee. Rushey wants to have a look after you have finished. Will you look after that?


Done deal. I'm getting into your new book at arvo smokos. That poor bugger that shot his foot was lucky. Nice foreword at the start of the book too.   I'm in no hurry to watch it as I still got 3 hunting books to read but when my turn comes around I will forward it to Rushy.

----------


## smidey

load it onto YouTube and post a link maybe an easier option for all?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Gapped axe

Arrived today, will have a looksee tonite ,,hopefully he says. BobGibson can PM me for his postal details.

----------


## Gapped axe

thought provoking, a bit of experience there

----------


## Dundee

Has the DVD gone South yet?

----------


## Dundee

Who has it now?

----------


## veitnamcam

not me

----------


## Tommy

Pretty keen, maybe an Auckland viewing eventually? Nzda or something?

----------


## Dundee

Must be still in the North?

----------


## jakewire

Must be still Nth, haven't heard anything here.

----------


## Dundee

@BobGibson do you have the dvd?

----------


## Gapped axe

Nope I still have it, BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT the Bride has put it some where God only knows, still looking.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for the reply GA

----------


## BobGibson

Not arrived here yet

----------


## Dundee

> Not arrived here yet


GA still looking

----------

